# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Minag aprueba contrato de fideicomiso para administración del Fondo de Seguro Agropecuario

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, mar. 19 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) aprobó hoy el contrato de fideicomiso para la administración del Fondo de Seguro Agropecuario que se suscribirá con la Corporación Financiera de Desarrollo (Cofide), el cual permitirá a los agricultores y campesinos enfrentar las cuantiosas pérdidas que les originan los desastres naturales.  
Este fondo tiene como objetivo garantizar los créditos otorgados por las instituciones financieras a los medianos y pequeños productores rurales organizados que orienten su actividad hacia mercados nacionales e internacionales dinámicos. 
Asimismo, financiará los mecanismos de aseguramiento agropecuario, ofrecidos a través del Sistema de Seguros, destinados a reducir la exposición de los productores, tales como comunidades campesinas, nativas, pequeños y medianos agricultores, a riesgos climáticos y presencia de plagas que afecten negativamente su producción y rentabilidad. 
El seguro agropecuario es un instrumento financiero de respaldo a los productores, en que una aseguradora brinda protección a las inversiones en el campo ante la ocurrencia de riesgos climáticos a los que está expuesta la actividad, permitiendo así la continuidad del proceso productivo. 
En setiembre del año pasado el Minag lanzó este programa bajo la denominación de Agro Protege, que busca dotar a 1.5 millones de campesinos y agricultores de las zonas andinas con seguros agrícola y pecuario. 
Las compañías aseguradoras que brindarán este servicio inicialmente en Perú son Mapfre, Pacífico Seguros, La Positiva y Rímac Seguros. 
Este programa cuenta con el respaldo del Fondo de Garantía del Seguro Agropecuario, ascendente a 40 millones de nuevos soles, el cual se irá incrementando en la medida que las aseguradoras aumenten la cobertura y la colocación de las pólizas a nivel nacional. 
Agro Protege ofrece a los productores agropecuarios la protección de diversos cultivos agrícolas, así como de especies ganaderas, con diferentes esquemas de aseguramiento que se adaptan a sus necesidades y a la realidad de cada región.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag evalúa ampliar alcances del Seguro Agropecuario para campaña 2010 - 2011 Artículo: Región Lambayeque aprueba contrato de fideicomiso para el proyecto Olmos Minag aprueba seguro Agropecuario para Campaña Agrícola 2009 - 2010 Minag aprueba seguro Agropecuario para Campaña Agrícola 2009 - 2010 Minag aprueba contrato de fideicomiso para administración del Fondo de Seguro Agropecuario

----------

